# Empty 39 Gallon



## Ammo5254 (Feb 23, 2005)

empty 39 gallon tank...open to any and all suggestions...thanks guys and gals!


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Put a neon tertra in it. That would be sweet


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

what are the dimensions of the tank?


----------



## Ammo5254 (Feb 23, 2005)

Tensa said:


> what are the dimensions of the tank?


dunno of hand


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

well provided you wanted a community tank maybe a bunch of tetras 3-4 species of those and 2 angelfish as a center piece. just a random idea off top of my head. im not the most creative one but maybe ill have a idea later.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

36x12x21 probly


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

yea but i hate to guess. ive seen some whacky shaped tanks.


----------



## Ammo5254 (Feb 23, 2005)

36x12x21


----------



## Ammo5254 (Feb 23, 2005)

no ideas?


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

How about some exodons, or a Flowerhorn? I too have some open tank space that I am planning to fill over the next 2 months...


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

gouramie community or you can try a puffer tank, had baby figure 8 puffers when I was a kid, cool littlers guy and there is always the exotic fresh water ( brackish ) eel if your more experienced.


----------



## Ammo5254 (Feb 23, 2005)

what are some freshwater puffers that stay on the smaller side?


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

dwarf pea puffers stay small lol really small...







but they are great to have too.


----------



## Ammo5254 (Feb 23, 2005)

Ammo5254 said:


> what are some freshwater puffers that stay on the smaller side?


what about spotted?


----------

